
Supreme Court Ends Texas’ Grip on Patent Cases - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/05/supreme-court-ends-texas-grip-patent-cases
======
emmab
Will this mean that companies will actively avoid establishing offices in
states with _any_ courts that favor prosecutors in patent cases?

That in turn creates a motivation for states to make their courts neutral, or
favor defendants in patent cases.

~~~
seibelj
Jurisdictions will compete, and maybe one will rarely enforce any software
patents, which I would prefer. I would love for someone to link to a single
truly novel software patent, the quintessential "this is why we need software
patents" patent. I have yet to read one.

------
Cozumel
So when is Rodney Gilstrap ( [https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/05/the-
year-in-pate...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/05/the-year-in-
patent-litigation-more-trolling-more-texas/) ) going to be investigated for
corruption? It seems pretty clear, he passed the law that made it happen, the
cases come in front of him.

------
ransom1538
"where they allegedly infringe the patent and have a regular and established
place of business."

So if you are an internet company, add this to your header:

if (ip_address_in_texas) exit;

Otherwise you might still being doing business there?

~~~
colechristensen
If Texas was a country instead of a state, it would have the 10th largest
economy in the world, you won't see any such games to avoid Texas (not that
it's legally relevant anyway)

~~~
ransom1538
Oh? So if your servers cannot connect to anyone in texas you are still liable
to trollers for having a business there?

~~~
yellowapple
I believe the point was that blanket-banning Texas makes no fiscal sense
(especially in the wake of this new judicial development), since you're
cutting yourself off from a lot of potential revenue with little benefit.

------
alsadi
The article cites number of patent cases taken to court over years. One should
note that the damages are geater. When a patent troll was able to stop
Microsoft from distributing their office because someone patented a way to
save documents in xml and regardless of the final rule or the settlement. The
FUD is enough to make many people pay without being sued.

------
RichardHeart
tldr: "...corporate patent defendants can only be sued where they are
incorporated or where they allegedly infringe the patent and have a regular
and established place of business."

I wonder what the patent-scam scum will pivot to. Probably making sure no one
in the Eastern District of Texas maintains a regular business there, then
creating new cancerous jurisdictions elsewhere in the USA, perhaps Delaware.
That's probably too hard a nut to crack. I think the cancer will metastasize.

~~~
cft
but it will be harder to make the troll's arguments to the juries in places
where productive companies actually supply jobs

~~~
RichardHeart
Yes, it's surely progress. I'd prefer punitive action in addition to the
preventive measures. Corruption of the court system itself is heinous.

------
msie
I actually understood the article. Great job!

~~~
RandVal30141
Good to hear.

